# Thunder Equipment



## wildwind (Jan 13, 2010)

Trouble with Thunder Equipment Launchers - anyone else
We bought a 10 bumper thrower from Thunder Equipment last year and have had some issues with the timing mechanism which kept getting stuck. We sent it back and upon running it it continued to have the same issues. Sent it back again and some internal components where changed and it ran properly for one month before running into the same problem again. We have over $150 in shipping ($50 each way) and now are quite frustrated. 

I was wondering if anyone else is having problems with thunder equipment products?

I would like to get this unit replaced with another unit if we can rectify this issue.

For the record I have four units -

One five bumper (sent back and replaced did not work out of box)
Two ten bumper units (one is the above unit)
One four bird/bumper thrower

Jim Keller
Wildwind Kennels


----------



## pagedog (Apr 27, 2009)

I recently bought two smaller Thunder launchers than you have. I immediately had problems with both and it turned out that the timing mechanism was the problem. I took them to a friend that has three or four larger Thunder launchers, and he showed me how to deal with the adjustments. It really is an easy fix once you see it, but the written instructions they sent are difficult for me. Don't give up on them yet--they are nice when you get them working.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

I wrote you a reply to your other thread Jim. Bring your Thunders to Bobs and I'll fix you up


----------



## wildwind (Jan 13, 2010)

Tim thanks for note. I am at bobs until 3 April. 207-322-6236


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tim McGarry said:


> I wrote you a reply to your other thread Jim. Bring your Thunders to Bobs and I'll fix you up


Very nice of you.I think if you explain the mechanics along with a visual to him it will be pretty simple.Im guessing 90 % of peoples problems are with electrical connections. Jim


----------



## konablueHB (Apr 18, 2014)

It would be great if someone posted a video of how to line up the timing marks and holes...


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Seems to me it would be nice if after paying that much, that it would function the way it needed to out of the box??


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BAYDOG said:


> Seems to me it would be nice if after paying that much, that it would function the way it needed to out of the box??


I have two of the Thunder 5 shooters. Use them almost every day. No fails yet in over a year.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

huntinman said:


> I have two of the Thunder 5 shooters. Use them almost every day. No fails yet in over a year.


Same here. No problems with mine since I have had them, which is surprising considering how much banging they take in the truck.


----------



## deadriver (Mar 9, 2005)

i seem to always be messing with one of my 2 but they were pretty used when i got them. when they work, it sure makes it nice to run all the dogs on the trailer. I need a 3rd...i am just not willing to go back to out and back, out and back with throwers....i use them here and there for actual birds but i love the thunder convenience.


----------

